# contradiction : better or worse ?



## Bruno_x (Nov 4, 2004)

Now on : http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/11/02/arafat.health/index.html
*"Aide says Arafat's health improving"*

and at the top of the page :
 BREAKING NEWS Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat is *in a coma* at a military hospital in Paris, senior Palestinian aide tells CNN. Details soon.


----------



## adaytay (Nov 4, 2004)

Whatever comes out of Paris is being denied in the West Bank...

...this BBC article gives a pretty good unbiased picture.

Looks like we'll know more around 15:00 GMT today, as a press conference is scheduled.

Ad


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 4, 2004)

adaytay said:
			
		

> Whatever comes out of Paris is being denied in the West Bank...



Seems like a reasonable approach (at least it's not a new one).


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 4, 2004)

My questions is what exactly would the status of your health need to be, to be improved by being in a coma?

On a more sober note, any thoughts on the turmoil that Arafat's death would have on West Bank and extermist groups?  I don't think it's going to be better place anytime soon.  Hard to believe that Arafat's a stabilizing influence for the West Bank.


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 4, 2004)

Perhaps, if the reporter is not a fan of Yasser, a slip into a coma _is_ an improvement!


----------



## just_jon (Nov 4, 2004)

I *still* think Arafat and Ringo Starr are the same person. You've never seen them in the same room together, have you?


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Smitty (Nov 6, 2004)

> Hard to believe that Arafat's a stabilizing influence for the West Bank.


Hmmmm....I should know better than to stick my head into this one, but what's better than a dead terrorist?  A dead terrorist in France...

Let's hope that calm minds and emotions will prevail.

Take care y'all

Smitty


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 7, 2004)

Terrorist? Do you mean like Menachem Begin before Israel existed?


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 8, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > Hard to believe that Arafat's a stabilizing influence for the West Bank.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....I should know better than to stick my head into this one, but what's better than a dead terrorist?  A dead terrorist in France...
> ...



Don't get me wrong Smitty, I agree with you.  I believe he's one of the largest terrorists alive.  I just think that the Hamas is going to go wild, with no one holding the leash.


----------



## Smitty (Nov 10, 2004)

> Don't get me wrong Smitty, I agree with you. I believe he's one of the largest terrorists alive. I just think that the Hamas is going to go wild, with no one holding the leash.


I guess we'll see what happens in the next few days...

Smitty


----------



## adaytay (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, the inevitable has happened, he passed away during the early hours of 11th Nov.

Lets hope that his dream is realised - and that a compromise can be reached in his honour.

Ad


----------



## -sam (Nov 11, 2004)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong Smitty, I agree with you.  I believe he's one of the largest terrorists alive.  I just think that the Hamas is going to go wild, with no one holding the leash.



When did Arafat ever "hold the leash" of Hamas?

-sam


----------

